# V Boat vs Jon Boat Stability with a casting deck



## coloradobassin (Dec 24, 2011)

I am in the process of trying to pickout my first boat. My overall goal is to build a boat that has a front and rear casting deck, is comfortable to fish with 2 people. I am leaning to a 14 ft size because that is what i can easily store at my house. I will only be taking the boat out on small lakes in colorado (some lakes are no wake and some allow ski boats so there will be some wake and waves). I will not be fishing rivers with this boat at all.

My biggest question is which boat (v-hull, semi-V, modified-V, or jon boat) is most stable to install a front and rear casting deck at the 14 ft length? I would appreciate feedback from people out there who have built and/or fished from both.

Thanks!


----------



## Bricball (Dec 25, 2011)

I have owned EVERY layout imaginable. You want the most versatile layout as possible and there will be a time that you will want to utilize it in a an area that you didn't expect. My advice is to get a modified V layout or the widest flatbottom you can find. Try to get the widest beam possible. The Tracker grizzlies are awesome in the flatbottom versions or you can find a TON of used mod v's in the 16ft. range. Obviously the longer hull you find...you usually get a wider beam. 
V-hulls are great...but unless you find one that is bigger (16'-18') the stability for a front and rear casting deck is just not as safe as I like. (IMO). I am a big bass fisherman and I am in an area that has a TON of great fishing lakes that are trolling motor only or 9.9 and under. I also have the same dilemma with my next boat purchase. 
I have a 19 ft' Skeeter with a 150 Yamaha that I use to tournament fish(don't use it enough to justify keeping it). I have a 16ft. Smokercraft bigfisherman V bottom that needs a resto. no motor (I really bought it for my dad). Going to use it for trolling for Striper's. BUT NOW I am looking for a 18' or bigger aluminum jet outboard bass boat. I can use this on my local river and its versatility on local trolling motor only lakes. 

So IMHO.... I would go with a mod v or flatbottom. It's the most versatile platform. JUST MAKE SURE TO RESEARCH THE WIDEST PLATFORM YOU CAN FIND!!!!


----------



## richg99 (Dec 25, 2011)

As is clearly stated above....wider is better.

I have a 16 STD ft Carolina Skiff flat bottom (fiberglass) ...the WIDE (maybe 50 inches) model, not the J version. I can walk around on the front deck easily enough, but making it by the center console necessitates my hanging onto the CC's railing. 

I also have an approximate 60+ inch wide 16-W model Lowe Semi-V- tinny. The tinny is wider; heavier and more stable, in spite of the semi-V hull. The semi-V rides better and drier, too.

It will be a trade-off of extra width and weight needing more HP to move the same speed through the water. ALL boats are trade-offs.

regards, R


----------



## flatboat (Dec 25, 2011)

yes wide is better. mod v 's are more gooder'.ya get a little v to cut thru chop and more stability at rest than a semi .jmo


----------



## LonLB (Dec 25, 2011)

Have you owned a boat before, or been in many.

Personally, I like to be able to really move around without any stability issues. That is why I like bigger boats.
Wider is better too. At 78" wide, I would really like to upgrade my boat some day. Something around 96" wide would be nice. =P~ 

In my limited experience with flat bottom boats, they seem more stabil than semi-v boats given equal size.
The ride is much better in Semi V, or V bottom boats.


I have a V/semi V. The V in the back isn't as pronounced as some of the newer boats, but it isn't a rounded bottom like some smaller semi V's.
But, what I lose in stability with bottom design, I more than make up for in overall size and weight of the boat.
The heavier the boat, the more stabil also. I was in a 16' Lund Rebel semi V that with nobody in it would rock like crazy in rough water....Still not that good with one person, but with one in front and back, it wasn't to bad at all.


----------



## Bricball (Dec 25, 2011)

Also....you might get away with a 16' boat if you get a swing tongue trailer. If the trailer you get doesnt have a swing tongue..you might be able to make it a swing tongue very easily. Could make a difference in the long run. :beer:


----------



## richg99 (Dec 26, 2011)

With regard to the trailer-swing-length discussion...there are a number of ways to deal with a slightly too long trailer. Don't give up on a bigger boat until you look into all of the options. The guys on here have detailed many innovations.

Just ask..

R


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 26, 2011)

Welcome Colorado Bassin! +5 I subscribe to the wider is better club too. My project is a 20' Lowe, 52" at the bottom, &
72" at the rails. Also, the flair on the sides make for reserve buoyancy. (as it leans over, more of the hull goes in the water)
On page 17 you will see me (210lbs) moving around with the TM batteries on the front deck for testing the weight distribution.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20643&start=240
For a reference, the white water line is 4". I know you are looking for something shorter, but keep an eye out for width and flair as well. My 2C....Jerry


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 26, 2011)

i have a 14.5 ft g3 v hull. i can stand as far forward to cast as i want and i weigh 260.i cast flies so i cast alot and its decked 1 inch above the bench seat tops.max width is 62 inches i think. its very stable. i can also stand right by the sides as well.


----------



## coloradobassin (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, all the information is very helpful. I really want to stay with a 14 ft long boat, most lakes in colorado are small. Looking at the specs, a 14ft v-hull boat is 48" wide at the bottom and around 68" beam. so I don't think the extra length to gain a few extra inches in width is worth it to me. Obviously the larger the boat the more stable it is going to be, however at what point do we get away from a jon boat conversion and move to a full decked bass boat.

I will post pictures of the boat i decide to get.

Thanks again!


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Dec 27, 2011)

If staying with a 14'er, the flat or mod-v jon boat will be the most stabil for casting decks. Get a minimum of 48" bottom, ie 1448 models. 

A 48" wide V is probably a semi-v, hull basicly flat at transom. The front casting deck will not have good side to side stability. Deck will need to be lower than height of bench seat. Unless you plan to sit and stand near the centerline, don't bother with this type of boat. 

I own a 14' 48" bottom width semi V, a 14' V 52" bottom width (mod v at transom) and a 1648 mod v jon. I'd never put a deck on the semi. I have one on the 14' V, but not as stable as 1648 for side to side.


----------

